# Good vets for cropping in Oklahoma City area



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Im looking at veterinarians in my area for ear cropping and I am not having any luck... Anyone know of any?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Popapi (Aug 4, 2013)

Companion animal clinic, and Neels(HIGH)............ Both do Laser!!!!!


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Were going to Newcastle animal hospital!! My vet recommended them  my vet charges 700 because they don't like doing it and I thought that was ridiculous!!! We drop her off at 8 am tomorrow morning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

I dropped her off this morning! I'm not sure who is more scared.... Me or her!! Oh man I'm so nervous!!!!!









This is NOT my dog but one they did yesterday! I think it looks good... It helped me not be so scared seeing him!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

